# Red Nosed "Bull"



## Uplifter (Mar 7, 2008)

Bull the Red Nosed Pit at 14weeks


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

That's the blackest red-nose I have ever seen  Cute pup!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

What an adorable pup. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I absolutely love the spot on the top of his head, he is marked wonderfully. Not like any Red nose I have ever seen. Very cute little guy though. Looks like a sweet little guy.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Very cute puppy! Aren't red nosed pit bulls supposed to have red noses?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats what i was gona say SLK,he's beautiful anyway.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Very cute puppy! Aren't red nosed pit bulls supposed to have red noses?


That's what I was hinting at in my prior post, then it dawned on me, it could be this pup is from the line of pit bulls known as Old Family Red Nose


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

OC_Spirit said:


> That's what I was hinting at in my prior post, then it dawned on me, it could be this pup is from the line of pit bulls known as Old Family Red Nose


I'm not an expert on that line - but I do believe all of their dogs were proper red nose APBTs. As in, they had red noses


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> I'm not an expert on that line - but I do believe all of their dogs were proper red nose APBTs. As in, they had red noses


Most, yes, not all though


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

He is a cute li'l guy.I thought red nosed pitties had red noses tho!


----------



## Uplifter (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi! 
Well, LOL, I was told he was a rednose' He has a little redish tint in his nose which the pic doesn't show but, he has quite a bit of redish on top of his "snout" between his nose and just below his eyes & also, around his mouth. I don't know if that's because he is a pup or not. 

One of my girlfriends son's and 2 neighbors raise Pits, so, I don't know but, I love the lil guy.


----------



## Uplifter (Mar 7, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> Very cute puppy! Aren't red nosed pit bulls supposed to have red noses?


LOL! You guy's & gal's pulling my leg a little?

I did a search for red nose Pit pics. They all look like black noses to me.


----------



## Uplifter (Mar 7, 2008)

This may be of a little interest to some:

While a majority of dogs have black noses, not all do. The noses of
dogs such as vizslas and weimaraners match their coat colours - red
and silver, respectively - and it is not unusual for puppies of any
breed to start out with pink noses that then darken as the animal
matures. I had a Shetland sheepdog that retained pink on the insides
of her nostrils for the whole of her life.

Dogs have most likely developed black noses as a protection against
sunburn. While the rest of the dog's body is protected by fur,
light-coloured noses are exposed to the full force of the sun's rays.
Pink-nosed dogs, hairless breeds and dogs with very thin hair on their
ears need to be protected with sunscreen when they go out of doors,
just as humans sometimes do,


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Red nosed Pitties are supposed to have a red nose, hence the name. 

Here is a picture of a foster girl I had "Mosh", she was a red nosed Pit Bull









Your pup is ADORABLE, no matter what he is!!


----------



## Uplifter (Mar 7, 2008)

all4thedogs said:


> Red nosed Pitties are supposed to have a red nose, hence the name.
> 
> Here is a picture of a foster girl I had "Mosh", she was a red nosed Pit Bull
> 
> ...


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes "red-nosed pits" have red noses BUT the pit bull line, as in the line of dogs that stem from a certain kennel, called Old Family Red Nose do not all have red noses  Since the kennel name is so long often dogs from this line are just referred to as red-nosed


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He is very cute. He is a black nose for sure. He has very rich dark black pigment. Do continue to share pictures. He's adorable.

This is what red nose dogs look like, note the nose.


























(this female has Old Family Red Nose, Clouse, Going Light, Bullyson lines)








(this male has a lot of Old Family Red Nose and Clouse influence)

Plenty of red nose APBTs
http://www.freewebs.com/apbtsam/rednoses.htm


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

OC_Spirit said:


> Yes "red-nosed pits" have red noses BUT the pit bull line, as in the line of dogs that stem from a certain kennel, called Old Family Red Nose do not all have red noses Since the kennel name is so long often dogs from this line are just referred to as red-nosed


There is no certain kennel that has OFRN line.

There is no kennel called Old Family Red Nose kennels.

There is/was a strain of dogs which had/have red noses. It is a long term to spell out that is why they are referred to as OFRN for short, not red-nosed.

Red nose is the color of the dogs nose, just like black nose or blue nose, nothing more. 

If the dog doesn't have a red nose then its not a red nose dog. 

If the dog is down from Old Family Red Nose breeding they say just that or OFRN, whether the dog has a red nose or not. 

Red nose does not mean the dog is of a certain line/kennel. The OFRN strain consist of many lines, the dogs came from the Old Family dogs and had red noses. That is why the term was created.

OFRN dogs do not have black noses because red nose is recessive and therefore they can't produce a black nose.

Some dogs which have OFRN lines are black nose because they are not pure OFRN, they have other lines and dogs crossed in the pedigree. That is the only way for them to have a black nose is an outcross. 

OFRN dogs are not pie bald like the OP's dog. They are most often solid red, with a red nose, amber eyes and toe nails. Some might have a small amount of white, nothing to the extreme of the OP's dog. 

Some dogs which have OFRN lines can have a lot of white because they are out crossed.

These are a few examples of what OFRN dogs look like


















Some of these are crossed or have a few other lines in the pedigree









A dog down from OFRN lines can have a black nose if out crossed, because black nose is dominant. They can still look close to OFRN dogs but with a black nose. A red nose OFRN male, compared to his black nose descendent. Her brother in the photo above (top left) next to their grand sire (top right) bears the red nose and fawn coat.


----------



## Uplifter (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Spicy1_VV

The 1st Pic at the top resembles "Bull" almost to a T only Bull is a bit younger it looks like. 

I have a ques. How are you guy's able to get such large pictures of your Pets in your Posts?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She is 14yrs in that picture, it was taken last year. This is her younger









You can see how much red she had, almost half red face, which was faded out by the graying of age. 

She is the grandma to the buckskin and the fawn red nose.

You can use www.photobucket.com thats what I use. Otherwise if you just upload attachments it only creates thumbnails and we have to click on them to see the full photo. From photo bucket there is links to each picture which you can use on there. It will be the one with between tags to post them on the forum.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up for me Spricy!  that was my misunderstanding >_<


----------

